# Greetings from Lubbock, Texas



## bmcgonag (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum, and am interested in getting into some reading of your posts.  I'm excited to be joining as I am already a member of several other forums.  I really love reading all about your thoughts, experiences, concerns, and questions, and I reply when I feel like I have something worth-while to contribute.  

I hope to become a valued member here. 

Most of my important stuff is in my profile.  

Best, 

Brian


----------



## bydand (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, the best MA forum on the internet I have found.  Glad to have you here.  There are a bunch of great people here.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Brian and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome fellow Texans my mother is from Lubbock great place.


----------



## tntma12 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Sep 17, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Enjoy the forums..


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 17, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Brian!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 18, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Happy Posting!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey how ya doing. Looks like you used to be in Albuquerque huh?


----------



## seasoned (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------

